# Horse"s



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 4, 2011)

While hunting at Silver Lake WMA I was confronted on a deer trail/firebreak by a man on a big redest brown horse. He was just out riding around during a hunt . He said he had as much right as I did to be there when ever he wanted. I left that area to him and went to my truck, as i went by the check staion I saw his truck and horse trailer parked across the road from a DNR truck. "WHAT'S THE DEAL"?


----------



## deadend (Feb 4, 2011)

Prolly gonna see it more often in days to come.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 4, 2011)

They have a season too! What were you hunting?


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 4, 2011)

Most WMA deer/hog hunts I know of are closed to horses and bikes. There is a special regulations section for those WMA's. I don't see that for Silver Lake WMA. So he is probably right, but stupid.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, it's public land, not a private hunting club. Everybody doesn't hunt. Lots of people like to ride horses. The woods is an enjoyable place to ride them. And as he said, as a taxpayer, he has as much right to be there as anybody else unless it's a restricted area. Why do you think somebody riding a horse is going to screw your hunt up? If you're hunting on a horse trail, you might wanna walk back in the woods a ways, just sayin. I hunt the National Forest land around here with people riding horses all over the place, and I've never noticed that deer pay horseback riders much attention myself. I've seen deer stand beside the trail and watch them pass.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 4, 2011)

A horses back makes an awesome stand. Just make sure your stand isn't gunshy.


----------



## UYD4L (Feb 4, 2011)

I probably wouldn't want to go horseback riding where people are hunting but if he did so be it.  

Off topic, I know some old school people around here that deer hunt from horses.  From what I hear they see a lot of deer.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, it's public land, not a private hunting club. Everybody doesn't hunt. Lots of people like to ride horses. The woods is an enjoyable place to ride them. And as he said, as a taxpayer, he has as much right to be there as anybody else unless it's a restricted area. Why do you think somebody riding a horse is going to screw your hunt up? If you're hunting on a horse trail, you might wanna walk back in the woods a ways, just sayin. I hunt the National Forest land around here with people riding horses all over the place, and I've never noticed that deer pay horseback riders much attention myself. I've seen deer stand beside the trail and watch them pass.



 I've seen them do the same with trucks and atv's.


----------



## Huntervationist (Feb 4, 2011)

"elk don't know how many legs a horse has!"
insert deer for elk


----------



## deadend (Feb 4, 2011)

The problem lies in the fact that the rider was not on a designated trail/road as the regulations state.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 4, 2011)

Some of the hunters out there would probably mistake a horse for a deer.  

He has brass ones.


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, it's public land, not a private hunting club. Everybody doesn't hunt. Lots of people like to ride horses. The woods is an enjoyable place to ride them. And as he said, as a taxpayer, he has as much right to be there as anybody else unless it's a restricted area. Why do you think somebody riding a horse is going to screw your hunt up? If you're hunting on a horse trail, you might wanna walk back in the woods a ways, just sayin. I hunt the National Forest land around here with people riding horses all over the place, and I've never noticed that deer pay horseback riders much attention myself. I've seen deer stand beside the trail and watch them pass.



Can't do it up here on gamelands during hunting season unless your using the horse or bike to get you hunting. Non-hunting horseback riders and bicycle riders stay off!!


----------



## deadend (Feb 4, 2011)

Resica said:


> Can't do it up here on gamelands during hunting season unless your using the horse or bike to get you hunting. Non-hunting horseback riders and bicycle riders stay off!!



Don't work that way down here.  They can mountain bike all over at any time.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure lady that os one fine elk you got there, can I please get my saddle off him.

If the person on the horse doesn 't have a wma stamp then I don't think he is entitaled to be there we just let him because we are so nice.


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2011)

deadend said:


> Don't work that way down here.  They can mountain bike all over at any time.



Too bad!!  They can probably horse and bike up here on national forest,state forest and state park land during the season, not sure, but stay off the gamelands!!


----------



## deadend (Feb 4, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Sure lady that os one fine elk you got there, can I please get my saddle off him.
> 
> If the person on the horse doesn 't have a wma stamp then I don't think he is entitaled to be there we just let him because we are so nice.



Nothing saying he can't be there during season.  Supposed to be on established trails though.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Feb 5, 2011)

Who in their right mind would want to ride a horse or bike on a WMA during deer season? That is pure insane. Once the gun is fired there is no telling where the bullet is going.With a big gun pass throughs happen. And people do miss, even if they know what their target is.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 5, 2011)

Huntervationist said:


> "elk don't know how many legs a horse has!"
> insert deer for elk


I always hunted Colorado on horseback. Deer and Elk don't think much of it until they stomp a rock with their shoe. That will spook them


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2011)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Who in their right mind would want to ride a horse or bike on a WMA during deer season? That is pure insane. Once the gun is fired there is no telling where the bullet is going.With a big gun pass throughs happen. And people do miss, even if they know what their target is.



People are oblivious. I'm sure some have no idea it's hunting season.


----------



## luke6/22 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Some of the hunters out there would probably mistake a horse for a deer.
> 
> He has brass ones.



True Story
My mother knew John Delorian (Delorian Stainless Steel Car) He owned a farm in bedminister NJ (Donald Trump now owns and made a golf coarse) I had her ask him if I could hunt on it and the answer she came home with was that (Someone had shot his daughters horse) I was very upset that he wouldn't just say no and not make up some silly story. Fast forward 15 years and I'm talking hunting with a coworker who tells me "He used to hunt on Delorians till one of the guys he was with shot his Daughters horse


----------



## biker13 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Some of the hunters out there would probably mistake a horse for a deer.
> 
> He has brass ones.



Those ain't hunters they are idiots.


----------



## DAVE (Feb 5, 2011)

You hear all the stories about hunters mistaken livestock for game. I don't believe it has ever happened. I believe crimnals who happened to be hunters may have intentionaly shot livestock. If anyone knows and can provide documentation of a hunter mistaken a horse or cow for game I would like to know where and when. Please no hear say or tabaloid sources for evidence.


----------



## dick7.62 (Feb 5, 2011)

DAVE said:


> You hear all the stories about hunters mistaken livestock for game. I don't believe it has ever happened. I believe crimnals who happened to be hunters may have intentionaly shot livestock. If anyone knows and can provide documentation of a hunter mistaken a horse or cow for game I would like to know where and when. Please no hear say or tabaloid sources for evidence.



I read a story years ago about this but it sounded made up to me.  A farmer worried about hunters killing his livestock painted what they were on their side, cow, hog, horse, etc.  He didn't lose any animals but someone shot his John Deere tractor.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2011)

Even on our private lease, we sometimes have problems with people wanting to ride without permission. This fellow owns lots of land near us and probably feels he has a right to go anywhere he wants like in the old days. When I first saw him, he hit the woods. But evidently I knew the woods as well as he did, and could out think him. Every time he came out on another road, I was there waiting. He finally gave up, and even though I was polite, He was very rude.
I really think he was mad because he couldn't beat me.
This is a picture of him leaving.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 6, 2011)

deadend said:


> Nothing saying he can't be there during season.  Supposed to be on established trails though.



I didn't say he couldn't be there I said he should not be intitled to be there if he doesn't have a wma lic. 
Yey supposed to be on trails.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2011)

Huntervationist said:


> "elk don't know how many legs a horse has!"
> insert deer for elk







unless the horse had a built in stereo system, i dont think he messed up your hunt to much.


----------



## Coastie (Feb 6, 2011)

ronbigdog1 said:


> While hunting at Silver Lake WMA I was confronted on a deer trail/firebreak by a man on a big redest brown horse. He was just out riding around during a hunt . He said he had as much right as I did to be there when ever he wanted. I left that area to him and went to my truck, as i went by the check staion I saw his truck and horse trailer parked across the road from a DNR truck. "WHAT'S THE DEAL"?



Call 229-430-4254 (Region 5 Game Management) and ask them what the regulations are. Just because a truck was there does not mean there was a person there, ride sharing between WMA personnel is not uncommon. 
The local folks have apparently been raising a fuss about the land use on Silver Lake ever since the DNR took it over so many of them are likely to continue to utilize it as they did when it was paper compnay land.


----------



## Mission (Feb 6, 2011)

luke6/22 said:


> True Story
> My mother knew John Delorian (Delorian Stainless Steel Car) He owned a farm in bedminister NJ (Donald Trump now owns and made a golf coarse) I had her ask him if I could hunt on it and the answer she came home with was that (Someone had shot his daughters horse) I was very upset that he wouldn't just say no and not make up some silly story. Fast forward 15 years and I'm talking hunting with a coworker who tells me "He used to hunt on Delorians till one of the guys he was with shot his Daughters horse



so...how'd the horse jerky turn out?


----------



## Snowman63 (Feb 7, 2011)

could be one of the anti-hunter crowd looking to ruin some hunts.


----------



## The Professor (Feb 7, 2011)

I hunted a WMA in TN.  It had quiet a few deer, but I quit hunting there due to the horse riders.  It is very unsafe to be riding a tan colored horse in the deer woods during deer season without wearing hunter orange, not to mention it messed up your hunt.


----------



## 2redheads (Feb 7, 2011)

I ride horses and would NOT ride near this area during deer season.  BUT I would gues he still has the right to ride if he chooses to do so.  NOT smart, but I don't see how that would mess up a hunt with a horse just trotting or walking by your stand.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2011)

Bye bye WMA's. Figured this would happen once they wanted to change the name "WMA" and open them up to the public.


----------



## deadend (Feb 7, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Bye bye WMA's. Figured this would happen once they wanted to change the name "WMA" and open them up to the public.



X2 and sadly it seems many are welcoming it with open arms.  I had an encounter with a mountain biker just yesterday that felt I shouldn't have been hunting.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2011)

Too bad your WMA's aren't like our gamelands, not leased, owned and paid for by sales of hunting licenses. Taxpayers had nothing to do with their purchase. Hunters bought our gamelands!!


----------



## mhayes (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a spot light hunter kill one of my cows about 13 years ago. We complained to the local LE about spotlighters off the hwy. They tried to up patrol, but 3 days later I found my charolais cow shot twice less than 100 yards from the fence. Charolais are solid white by the way! It was a 1year old hefer. quess they thought it was an albino whitetail? 

Me and a few friends mountian bike Lake Russell but only in the OFF season. You might see us in the spring when we are not Turkey hunting. But never during big game. all because they are there does not mean that they may not also be hunters like us, and have a WMA Lic.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 8, 2011)

My family ride horses in the mountains but never during hunting season. Horses dont bother game but I wouldnt want someone riding thru where I was hunting.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, it's public land, not a private hunting club. Everybody doesn't hunt. Lots of people like to ride horses. The woods is an enjoyable place to ride them. And as he said, as a taxpayer, he has as much right to be there as anybody else unless it's a restricted area. Why do you think somebody riding a horse is going to screw your hunt up? If you're hunting on a horse trail, you might wanna walk back in the woods a ways, just sayin. I hunt the National Forest land around here with people riding horses all over the place, and I've never noticed that deer pay horseback riders much attention myself. I've seen deer stand beside the trail and watch them pass.


 Hey riding a brown horse down through the woods while deer hunters are looking for big brown deer might sound like a good idea to some and yes if its legal then hes got the right to do so. But with some of the idiots that I've seen in the woods it might be just a tiny bit "DANGEROUS"! You also have the right to ride a horse on the highway ,but you might not want to ride them in rush hour !!!


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 8, 2011)

deadend said:


> The problem lies in the fact that the rider was not on a designated trail/road as the regulations state.


 You are right on the money ,but as the man say's if he wants to ride down the deer trails then everytime he does ive got to move my stand again because I don't wan't to step on any toe's. I guess its easier for me to take down and move to another area than it is for him to ride somewhere else ,like after the deer season is over. where you got the right or not might not be too smart.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Feb 8, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Those ain't hunters they are idiots.


 Your right ,all the same there out there and do tote gun's.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2011)

ronbigdog1 said:


> Hey riding a brown horse down through the woods while deer hunters are looking for big brown deer might sound like a good idea to some and yes if its legal then hes got the right to do so. But with some of the idiots that I've seen in the woods it might be just a tiny bit "DANGEROUS"! You also have the right to ride a horse on the highway ,but you might not want to ride them in rush hour !!!



All I can say is that anybody who would mistake a man on a horse for a deer should be beaten with a board with nails in it, stripped of his hunting priveleges, and hung repeatedly, because he's an absolute idiot. Come on, a deer and a horse/rider look nothing alike. I hunt a state forest here every year where there are hundreds of horseback riders, mountain bikers, and hikers on the trails at any given time. I have never had a problem with any of them, because I don't hunt along trails, I go back in the woods. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 8, 2011)

Taken straight off page 20 of the current GA regulations


HORSES AND BICYCL ES are restricted to open
improved roads, designated trails, or designated
areas. Bicycles may be used on closed
improved roads for hunter access. Horses may
be used off roads and trails during permitted
field trials. Horses and bicycles may be
used on National Forest Lands not otherwise
closed. Horses and bicycles are prohibited on
the Appalachian Trail.


Doesn't look like he had the right to be there to me.... and for those that say horses don't bother game....... ummm ok. I have had turkey's ran off by folks on horses on a few different occasions.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> All I can say is that anybody who would mistake a man on a horse for a deer should be beaten with a board with nails in it, stripped of his hunting priveleges, and hung repeatedly, because he's an absolute idiot. Come on, a deer and a horse/rider look nothing alike. I hunt a state forest here every year where there are hundreds of horseback riders, mountain bikers, and hikers on the trails at any given time. I have never had a problem with any of them, because I don't hunt along trails, I go back in the woods. It's not that big of a deal.



The key word being "you". People shoot at movement, sounds and things they imagine to be their quarry.  On occasion in the past up here, elk have been shot in mistake for whitetails. An elk looks a lot different than a whitetail. There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 8, 2011)

Now you have to start going to all the WMA meetings and other government agency meetings to keep the horse lovers from votign you off the WMAs.

We started doing it down in FL - very few hunters ever show and are assumed not to be interested in what goes on.  That leaves whatever horse riders who show up to dictate the rules.

It aint fun but you have to go.

We have great success with Untied Waterfowlers FL.  The agencies actually respect the hunters now.


----------



## kickers (Feb 8, 2011)

Riders are hunters also...
No reason if you ride horses you can't be a hunter
I hunt and never had a problem with a person riding a horse. I also ride and never had a problem with a hunter.
As far as i know there is no riding on WMA's during a hunt....
Yea there are nuts out there that do stupid stuff and that gos for the hunters and the riders.


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 17, 2011)

slip said:


> unless the horse had a built in stereo system, i dont think he messed up your hunt to much.


 So I guess it does not bother you to have somebody walking around out in front of your stand while your hunting? You see any deer while this is going on?


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Taken straight off page 20 of the current GA regulations
> 
> 
> HORSES AND BICYCL ES are restricted to open
> ...


  THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread is a Dead horse!


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> All I can say is that anybody who would mistake a man on a horse for a deer should be beaten with a board with nails in it, stripped of his hunting priveleges, and hung repeatedly, because he's an absolute idiot. Come on, a deer and a horse/rider look nothing alike. I hunt a state forest here every year where there are hundreds of horseback riders, mountain bikers, and hikers on the trails at any given time. I have never had a problem with any of them, because I don't hunt along trails, I go back in the woods. It's not that big of a deal.


     I was hunting a firebreak 200yds off a trail . I dont hunt out of season and I dont he should ride in the woods during the deer season on a trail or not. I pay for the right to hunt , they just come and go when they want and pay nothing . So Ive got to move my stand to another area every time these free loaders decide to screw up my hunt, if I want to watch people ride horses Ill go to a rodeo.


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 17, 2011)

maybe it's time to hunt somwhere besides PUBLIC land that is owned by the state of Ga.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 17, 2011)

ylhatch said:


> maybe it's time to hunt somwhere besides PUBLIC land that is owned by the state of Ga.



x2!


----------



## CamoCop (Mar 17, 2011)

those who hunt on Florida W.M.A.'s deal with this ALL the time.  the horseback riders won't ride all year untill hunting season rolls around and then they are riding every weekend.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 17, 2011)

CamoCop said:


> those who hunt on Florida W.M.A.'s deal with this ALL the time.  the horseback riders won't ride all year untill hunting season rolls around and then they are riding every weekend.



Yep. Been there done that. They will come right down the trail you are sitting on. And the wimmun's. Whew. If your better half knew how gorgeous some of these horse ladies are that are riding out in the forest are she might not let you go back. Then you have the mouth's of the south that you can hear coming a mile away running that yacker and large enough the horse is about to buckle under them.

But on a side note. It don't bother the deer (except the yacking). And they may just push deer your way too!

Horses are nothing. Wait till you get a clan of Rainbow Warriors settling in on your favorite hunting grounds.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 17, 2011)

It is generally not the horse that scares the deer off. It is the riders talking as loud as they can to scare any game off. At which point they are breaking the law during a hunt. There is a law in the regulation booklet that applies to interfering with a hunt in progress. I got a scenario that might apply. Not saying that I would shoot. What if the horse throws a shoe and the rider is walking on the opposite side of the horse thru some thick stuff. There could be a complete pass thru. Just like a spare tire...we dont need it 99% of the time, but we are smart enough to carry one just in case. Horses do not belong on hunting land in GA while there is an organized hunt going on period. Same applies for mountain bikes.


----------



## Mr7mag (Mar 17, 2011)

*Horse*

If you're a Bowhunter, I would suggest blunt points. The horse will get the idea real quick! maybe keep 2 in your quiver, incase the rider has something to say afterward.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2011)

ben300win said:


> It is generally not the horse that scares the deer off. It is the riders talking as loud as they can to scare any game off. At which point they are breaking the law during a hunt. There is a law in the regulation booklet that applies to interfering with a hunt in progress. I got a scenario that might apply. Not saying that I would shoot. What if the horse throws a shoe and the rider is walking on the opposite side of the horse thru some thick stuff. There could be a complete pass thru. Just like a spare tire...we dont need it 99% of the time, but we are smart enough to carry one just in case. Horses do not belong on hunting land in GA while there is an organized hunt going on period. Same applies for mountain bikes.



If anyone is hunting close enough to a horse or mountain bike trail for riders to scare the deer off (which they don't anyway-deer are used to horseback and bike riders,) then maybe they ought to walk their lazy selfs a couple hundred yards at least back into the woods, and they wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## deadend (Mar 17, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> If anyone is hunting close enough to a horse or mountain bike trail for riders to scare the deer off (which they don't anyway-deer are used to horseback and bike riders,) then maybe they ought to walk their lazy selfs a couple hundred yards at least back into the woods, and they wouldn't have to worry about it.



They don't always ride on trails and therein lies a problem.


----------



## fourwinds (Mar 17, 2011)

It is public land... that's part and parcel of hunting on public land. Don't let it eat you up so much. Life is too short to be grumbling about someone riding a horse where they shouldn't be for two months.


----------



## across the river (Mar 17, 2011)

ronbigdog1 said:


> I was hunting a firebreak 200yds off a trail . I dont hunt out of season and I dont he should ride in the woods during the deer season on a trail or not. I pay for the right to hunt , they just come and go when they want and pay nothing . So Ive got to move my stand to another area every time these free loaders decide to screw up my hunt, if I want to watch people ride horses Ill go to a rodeo.



He pays taxes.   Depending on how much money he makes, he very well may pay significantly more  to the state than you, even if you include you stamp.   I don't think you can call the man a freeloader.  Look, I agree he shouldn't be off of the trail because that is what the regulations say, but the bottom line is it's public land.  That means the public has access to it.   If someone was riding a horse on your private land or land your were leasing I might have a little more sympathy. However, he has just as much right to ride a horse there as you do to hunt on the land.  I don't really see what you are whining about.   If you hunt public land you have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Resica (Mar 18, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> If anyone is hunting close enough to a horse or mountain bike trail for riders to scare the deer off (which they don't anyway-deer are used to horseback and bike riders,) then maybe they ought to walk their lazy selfs a couple hundred yards at least back into the woods, and they wouldn't have to worry about it.



That's not always possible. I bow hunt a small section of state park that is incredibly thick(reverting fields). There are bushhog trails throughout and a few mountain bike trails. It's impossble to get more than  100 yards from a wide path. Big bucks in there too!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 18, 2011)

Resica said:


> That's not always possible. I bow hunt a small section of state park that is incredibly thick(reverting fields). There are bushhog trails throughout and a few mountain bike trails. It's impossble to get more than  100 yards from a wide path. Big bucks in there too!!



You cant bushhog trails through a state park in ga!


----------



## Resica (Mar 18, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> You cant bushhog trails through a state park in ga!



I didn't think you could hunt in a state park in Ga.? The park  bushhogged these trails.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2011)

DAVE said:


> You hear all the stories about hunters mistaken livestock for game. I don't believe it has ever happened. I believe crimnals who happened to be hunters may have intentionaly shot livestock. If anyone knows and can provide documentation of a hunter mistaken a horse or cow for game I would like to know where and when. Please no hear say or tabaloid sources for evidence.



Well they shoot people all the time, thinking they were game.

It would be easier to explain the brown goat, than the 6' tall man dressed in camo.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Resica said:


> That's not always possible. I bow hunt a small section of state park that is incredibly thick(reverting fields). There are bushhog trails throughout and a few mountain bike trails. It's impossble to get more than  100 yards from a wide path. Big bucks in there too!!



I hunt a state forest near here sometimes that is a permit-only draw hunt. It's the same way, full of horse and mountain bike trails. This place is famous for mountain biking, and there are probably hundreds of people out there riding every day. I get as far as I can from the trails, but sometimes I can still hear the bikers and horseback riders on the trails. But I have never, ever, noticed them to scare deer. The deer live there, and they see hundreds of bikers and horses. It's just business as usual to the deer, just like highway traffic doesn't bother deer that are used to living beside a road. I also realize that it's not all about me, and I'm just glad to get a chance to hunt there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 24, 2011)

ronbigdog1 said:


> I was hunting a firebreak 200yds off a trail . I dont hunt out of season and I dont he should ride in the woods during the deer season on a trail or not. I pay for the right to hunt , they just come and go when they want and pay nothing . So Ive got to move my stand to another area every time these free loaders decide to screw up my hunt, if I want to watch people ride horses Ill go to a rodeo.



I would look at where the funds used to purchase the property came from before accusing someone of being a free loader.

_Contributors to the 8,430-acre acquisition, priced at $38.6 million, include the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, the Georgia Nongame Wildlife Conservation Fund, the Doris Duke Foundation, the Woodruff Foundation, Decatur County, the National Wild Turkey Foundation, the Georgia Land Conservation Program, Southern Company and the National Fish and Wildlife Foundation (through the Longleaf Legacy Program), the Georgia Ornithological Society and The Conservation Fund, which purchased the property from International Paper with plans to sell it to the DNR.  Gov. Sonny Perdue announced funds to acquire 2,600 of the additional 4,500 acres in April at Silver Lake. _


----------

